# Happy Easter 2021



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy Easter, Forum Friends! Please post a current photo of your dog(s) in this thread!

Shama will turn six in June and weighs 8.5 pounds.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Feliz Semana Santa










Anyone have some extra carrots to feed this hungry rabbit?


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I haven’t properly introduced myself, though I have been enjoying all the threads! I’m Lisa, and my pup Charlie, who will be 9 in May, loves getting his feet wet in the surf at the beach and taking sand baths, and _hates_ real baths. He is a trim 18lbs (just kept growing, despite his mom and dad being 10 and 12 lbs, respectively) and somehow manages to take up at least half the couch. Technically he is ‘gold brindle’ but his coat seems to change with every haircut. Since you’ve never met him, showing some old and some newer pics so you can see a bit of how much he’s changed over the years!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Latest picture I had of Molly and me when her mini Goldendoodle cousin came over for a visit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Easter from me and my crew!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone! I love all the photos! Lisa - where is that photo taken that looks like it's up on a logging road looking over a forested area? Looks almost like it could be in the Pacific NW somewhere. Great photos of Charlie! Popi - great photo of Ricky too. He's so handsome! Then Molly's photo is really cute - looks like she's not too happy with her cousin! And the Randall tribe looks we so well mannered and obedient! Shama is so cute with the bunny ears!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s above Donner Lake near Lake Tahoe. We haven’t spent much time in the Pacific Northwest but would love to! Would love to see a pic of yours too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone! 🌷🐇🌷🐣🌷
View attachment 174116
View attachment 174117
View attachment 174117
View attachment 174118
View attachment 174118


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

Happy Easter, everyone! I love seeing all these cute photos! Siena is conked out after a busy day visiting with family.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Give SIENA plenty of time to recharge. She looks like a little angel in her nest. Today is an important date in her socialization education. She had a HUGE day and deserves some well deserved sleep. Our RICKY had Easter, Saturday afternoon with his cousin doggie and his favorite people and on Sunday evening, he is still wiped out as an adult. He got over-stimulated.


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Give SIENA plenty of time to recharge. She looks like a little angel in her nest. Today is an important date in her socialization education. She had a HUGE day and deserves some well deserved sleep. Our RICKY had Easter, Saturday afternoon with his cousin doggie and his favorite people and on Sunday evening, he is still wiped out as an adult. He got over-stimulated.


Hope Ricky had a great time and is getting some good rest!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Happy (belated) Easter from Perry.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Happy Easter everyone! 🌷🐇🌷🐣🌷
> View attachment 174116
> View attachment 174117
> View attachment 174117
> ...


Heather - for me the attachment doesn't work. This is what I get what I click on the attachment link: https://www.havaneseforum.com/attachments/174117/

I wonder if anyone else had problems. Would love to see what you posted!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Heather - for me the attachment doesn't work. This is what I get what I click on the attachment link: https://www.havaneseforum.com/attachments/174117/
> 
> I wonder if anyone else had problems. Would love to see what you posted!


I believe those five attachments are the five emojis shown in her post. So we see what was attached without the need to click on each attachment.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Heather - for me the attachment doesn't work. This is what I get what I click on the attachment link: https://www.havaneseforum.com/attachments/174117/
> 
> I wonder if anyone else had problems. Would love to see what you posted!


OOPSIE! I'm really having problems with the new changes. When I attached the photos it showed duplicates and deleted the post. Guess I did something wrong again while trying to attach pictures. Love all the sweet pictures of Shama, Kodi, Pixel, Panda, Ricky, Charlie, Siena and Perry! 🥰 I think we need one of Willow too! 
Here goes again...


----------



## Kellcinn (Mar 2, 2021)

Izzy is about 9 weeks and has been enjoying a dehydrated lamb’s ear this weekend. It keeps her engaged for about 10 minutes (she has 5he attention span of a gnat). She has had some play time with our granddaughters and socialized very well with them. They sure enjoyed her snuggles! Potty training is no farther along but we are trying to find her signal. She loves being outside with us, and is making fast friends with the cat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a very cute picture of you, Molly and her cousin! 🥰 Izzy is very adorable too! 😍


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> OOPSIE! I'm really having problems with the new changes. When I attached the photos it showed duplicates and deleted the post. Guess I did something wrong again while trying to attach pictures. Love all the sweet pictures of Shama, Kodi, Pixel, Panda, Ricky, Charlie, Siena and Perry! 🥰 I think we need one of Willow too!
> Here goes again...


I'm so glad you reposted the photos! Beautiful dog and beautiful yard!


----------

